# Completed First Trap Neuter Return



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

I live in an area with a stray and feral colony. In fact, one of the neighbors feeds them twice a day. I obtained a female in a city provided trap and had her spayed with some vaccines. She has also been returned to the colony. I am so happy to have gotten this done.

In this case, the mother was pregnant. I was told this after the procedure was completed. After leaving, a thought occurred to me that some of you may know the answer for here. When this happens, are the kittens saved when they are far enough along to make it or are they euthanized on the spot no matter how far along they are? I was hoping they could be saved.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not usually.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

if the feral cat was pregnant, I had one when I took her in for TNR, the kittens were all aborted/abortion. I was instructed to keep her for 3-4 days before releasing her. I transfered her to a large dog cage put line the bottom with newspaper, pee pad and a small litter pan. I took care of her for 5 days before releasing her. Now she comes everyday for breakfast and dinner.


----------



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

I wondered about keeping her longer than 24 hrs, but they told me no. I have thought about getting a dog crate and letting cats recover longer. Someone told me that they do better in their natural environment because it's their home and not to keep them longer than necessary. I think you are sweet to do that. I may do that as time goes on. I still can see mine since the release and and she is relaxing in the shade.


----------



## FarmCatRescue (Aug 15, 2014)

The clinic I use says to keep the males overnight and the females for 3 days following surgery before release. 

I've never taken in an obviously pregnant female, but several of them have been noted to have been in the early stages of pregnancy when the surgery was done, so the kittens were aborted. I try not to think about it. It's one of the unpleasant realities of doing TNR.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I was going to have to make the choice of having them aborted or not too (and, very, very likely they were going to be), but before I could trap the mama she had her kittens anyway. I was actually a bit curious about this too.

If I hadn't known she was pregnant, though, would they have told me before going ahead and spaying her? Too late now. I wish I could be happy she had three healthy kittens, but with a feral mother, this is going to be no easy life. And it's going to be no walk in the park capturing them if the mother hides them until they're too old...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

orangekitty, congrats! I really admire all of you who do TNR - it's quite a commitment of time, energy, emotion...

struckers, if you were bringing in a feral to be spayed, I wonder if you would have been given any choice. There was a poster several months ago in a similar situation, but I don't remember if she/he had any say. That case may have been more complicated because the mama kitty was sick.

I wonder if it depends on how far along the kittens are?


----------

